# Planting a 2.5 gallon... help with lighting!



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I've decided my newest boy deserves a planted tank, so I'm going to try my hand at an NPT for the first time! My plan is to get a rectangular 2.5 gallon glass tank (this one: http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari..._id=36-16838&_t=pfm=category&pfmvalue=faceted ) and a Hydor heater online (although I don't need that for a while since my ambient temp in my house is a constant 77-80 degrees right now... tanks stay around 76).

Soil I will be getting at a local hardware store, and I already have some Tahitian Moon Sand to use as a cap. I want to put a piece of driftwood in the tank and then fill it with plants! Java fern, Anubias... what else would go well in a 2.5 gallon? I will also be putting some frogbit (already getting some for another tank).

My issue is lighting. As you can see, that tank only comes with a glass canopy, which is one of the things I love about it. It makes for a low-profile tank, which looks very nice to me. However, it does create a small problem in that I am not sure how I am going to get light for these plants! The tank *can* be put in direct sunlight, but that would only last for about six hours a day. I would much rather simply have a light fixture of some sort. Looking online, though, I'm not finding much I could use for a 2.5 gallon. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rimbaum (May 22, 2014)

From what I've seen, a quick and dirty way to have some lighting is to get a gooseneck lamp with a CFL daylight bulb, and angle it over the tank. Unfortunately, I don't know anything about lighting fixtures specifically for aquariums, so I wish I could be of more help.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

If you want to maintain the low-profile look, your best bet would be to get a slim LED bar. Finnex is a good brand (I have 2 of their lights).


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

A lot people are getting their hands on LED these days. I still stick with CFL bulbs/clip on lamp for small tanks. Bulbs I use 13 watt 6500k/cheap clip on lamp from Wal-Mart. I'm also doing a rescape for my 2.5g, with soil and black sand cap. I'm also using pressurized CO2, but you can also substitute for excel. Since a 2.5 is small, I got a idea to use dwarf sag or micro swords as a background, with DHG carpet in front. Hard scape is debating on driftwood or stone. If you use your imagination you can definitely come up with a beautiful nano planted tank.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I use a clip-on desk light with a standard daylight CFL bulb for my 2.5 and 3 gallon tanks. I think it's about the cheapest lighting set-up you can get - mine cost about $13 each. Works well for my tanks. If you get a small black or metal one, you could still have a fairly simple look.

I really like how water wisteria, java moss and dwarf hairgrass look in small tanks. They're all pretty easy to grow (well, the hairgrass is a bit harder). I also like Hydrocotyle Japan, red ludwigia, and Lagarosiphon madagascariensis. The first two are pretty and grow slowly enough to not need constant trimming, and the third one's wispy leaves are perfect for small tanks. They're harder to find, though.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Alright, so I've got the tank, but until I get everything figured out with it, I'm just letting my little dude swim around in it with minimal decor. 

I think all of my plants are going to be ordered online as well as my light, since I have some gift cards to spend and such. I'm researching what I think I might be able to handle... I'm not much of a green thumb lol. Although I can grow java ferns like a champ! And my moss balls are thriving, thanks (LOL).

So just to make sure... this NPT will be fine without a filter, right? I read OFL's guide and it seemed to imply that anything 1-10 gallons was fine without a filter. Also, will the tannins of the driftwood I found affect the plants in any way? I found the coolest piece of driftwood at the pet store today... gotta show it off!


----------

